# Japanese war cemetry



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2008)

On my way home from our recent holiday, we made a point at stopping off at a small town called Cowra in inland NSW. Cowra in 1944 was the scene of a mass breakout by Japanese POW's, resulting in the deaths of 234 Japanese and 4 Australian soldiers.
The Japanese war cemetry lies adjacent to an Australian war cemetry in a most beautiful and peaceful area. All the POW's killed in the outbreak are buried here along with Japanese aircrew killed over Australia and some internees. If anyone is ever down that way, I recommend a visit.

Here is the entrance to the Japanese cemetry.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Inside the cemetry is a shrine/monument, hopefully Shinpachi sees this thread and can translate it for me. Each of the rows contains the name of the of Japanese soldiers and the date in which they died. A pretty simple memorial but I think it's a beautiful and respectful one.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Situated right beside the Japanese cemetry is a small Australian war cemetry. There is also a single grave to an RAF airman buried here.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 1, 2008)

Lastly is the tombstones for Privates Benjamin Hardy and Ralph Jones. These two men were killed when overwhelmed whilst manning their vickers gun. Both were awarded the George Cross posthumously. 

See here for more info The prison breakout at Cowra, August 1944 [Australian War Memorial]
The Cowra Breakout


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing. Absolutely beautiful and a fitting tribute.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 2, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, excellent post!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you Wildcat for introduction of the Japanese garden in Cowra.
Garden design is perfect and it looks a good place where I want to visit in the future.

Here is my translation


----------



## seesul (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh man, what a beautiful cemetery!
Thanks for posting it Wildcat!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 2, 2008)

Wildcat said:


> If anyone is ever down that way, I recommend a visit.



Very nice photos Andy.

We were 'up' that way back in 2005, on our way to Orange. Missed the cemetery but manged to visit the Japanese Gardens. Beautiful area. Some shots we took...





Image:07. Japanese Garden Pano, Cowra, NSW, 22.09.2006.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cowra Japanese Garden


----------



## Heinz (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks Andy.

I went there last year however it was a only a brief stop and the sun was going down.
Thanks for shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 2, 2008)

Excellent pics Andy, Thanks mate!


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry, please replace "Japanese Garden" with "Japanese war cemetery" on my last post to read. I thought the garden and the cemetery are located on the same place. I will learn more


----------



## timshatz (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the translation Shin.

Great shots Wildcat, looks like a decent place to spend eternity.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate the translation Shinpachi 
Graeme nice pics mate. We also had a look around the gardens, absolutly beautiful. I was glad we made the effort to pass through Cowra, it was well worth it.
I have some pics of the Japanese gardens I can post if anyones interested.


----------



## Shinpachi (Oct 2, 2008)

timshatz and Wildcat.
You are welcome for my translation.

I'd like to see more pics, Wildcat.
Such traditional and neat style in the wide area is rare to see even here.
I only find similar one in Kyoto.

detached palace Katsura(photo)
detached palace Katsura(drawing)


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello Shinpachi! Your recent Temple thread reminded me of this thread I posted awhile ago, I noticed I never got around to posting pictures of the garden for you. So here you are, better late then never!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

more...


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2010)

Last few..


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 25, 2010)

Excellent shots Andy and some gorgeous scenery to, WOW! Thank you for sharing! Shinpachi, thank you for the translation work sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, that is just so cool, thanks for posting.

It looks so relaxing, and man could I use that about now!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you very much, Wildcat, for so many many interesting photos.
I might have understood why Australians are so familiar with Japanese culture.
Very impressive.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 25, 2010)

That does look like a serene setting.

I especially like the Karesansui


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 25, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> That does look like a serene setting.
> 
> I especially like the Karesansui



Wow, what an expert of our culture you are!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2010)

Shinpachi said:


> Thank you very much, Wildcat, for so many many interesting photos.



You're welcome mate  
Now whats this Karesansui thing you guys speak of?


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 26, 2010)

Karesansui(Dry landscape garden) is a garden style that white sands or white gravels imitate water.

The sytle was originally adopted by Zen temples where it was hard to get water for the garden.
8)


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2010)

Really enjoyed the photos, Wildcat, thanks for posting them!



Wildcat said:


> ...Now whats this Karesansui thing you guys speak of?


Karesansui: Rock Garden







* LOL *
Looks like Shinpachi and I posted about the same time!

The reason I like this type, is that in an "atrium" style setting, it's more intimate than ones that are out in the open.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the education guys


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Wonderful pictures Wildcat.


Wheels


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks Wheels


----------



## ppopsie (May 4, 2010)

Here is another Commonwealth Cemetery locates just a ten minute's drive from my house. I took these this morning and it was a nice spring day. Fourth from top is British Section and at the bottom is for the Australians. There was a couple visiting from Adelade, S.A. and they were to find their relative's resting place. 

CWGC :: Cemetery Results


----------



## ppopsie (May 4, 2010)

Here are some more. The turfs look rather dried but they were very beautiful when I visited in February. On the top is the British Section including some from Hong Kong. Several of the Royal Naval Aviators (RNVR A-boys) are arso resting here. The second and the third are for the Canadians. The bottom one shows the inside of the Cremation Hall. There are also the sections set for New Zealand, India and Pakistan. The Cemetery has been a very nice and quiet place in the middle of the congested residential area.


----------



## Wildcat (May 4, 2010)

Excellent photos mate. Thanks for sharing!


----------

